# Skyscraper Database



## marbarak (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello Skyscrapers forum.

I really enjoy the information in the SSC site, however, I would sometime like to get summarized data (like which are the buildings currently UC in a certain city).

I found that the most available data is in the CTBUH database (skyscrapercenter.com).

However, I come across many tall buildings that are not in the DB.
To my understanding, only someone directly involved with the building project can add a new building. 

I wonder how can the council influence the developer to go through filling up the form and adding the building details to the DB?

Or even more basic question: What is the incentive for a company to submit information about it's project to the CTBUH database? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------

